# Mi ci tufferei volentieri / Ci mi tufferei volentieri



## andersxman

"L'acqua è bella calda" "Ti ci tuffi?"/
"L'acqua è bella calda" "Ci ti tuffi?"

C'è uno che è più corretto dell'altro?

Sembrano poter andar bene tutt'e due, ma poi non sono mica madrelingua italiana io!

Grazie.


----------



## Idioteque

andersxman said:
			
		

> "L'acqua è bella calda" "Ti ci tuffi?"/
> "L'acqua è bella calda" "Ci ti tuffi?"
> 
> C'è uno che è più corretto dell'altro?
> 
> Sembrano poter andar bene tutt'e due, ma poi non sono mica madrelingua italiana io!
> 
> Grazie.



Ciao andersxman!  

E' corretta solamente la prima! 

Ciao, Laura


----------



## alitza

Per me, decisamente "ti ci tuffi?", ma vorrei anch'io sapere il perchè grammaticale. Forse ci aiuta qualcuno!


----------



## Elisa68

alitza said:
			
		

> Per me, decisamente "ti ci tuffi?", ma vorrei anch'io sapere il perchè grammaticale. Forse ci aiuta qualcuno!


C'è questo utilissimo thread. Spero che abbia le risposte che cercavi!


----------



## alitza

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> C'è questo utilissimo thread. Spero che abbia le risposte che cercavi!


Beh, non proprio. Nel senso che non si parla del posto che prende nella proposizione il complemento _ci, _se c'è una regola. E questo l'argomento di questo thread (mi ci tufferei/ci mi tufferei). Io, parlando solo dall'esperienza e dall'istinto, direi che quando nella frase c'è il sostantivo come complemento, questo si trova sempre dopo il verbo (_Noi andiamo a Verona). _Invece se il sostantivo è sostituito dal avverbio _ci _questo si trova prima del verbo (_Ci vai anche tu?)._ Ho ragione?


----------



## Elisa68

Mi sembra di sì tranne nel caso in cui la particella si unisce al verbo:
Io vado a Verona. Tu vuoi andarci?


----------



## Alfry

non saprei dire se c'è una regola.

'mi ci tufferei' è sicuramente corretto e significa 'mi tufferei in esso', 'mi tufferei li dentro'.

x: noi andiamo a Verona
y: ci vai anche tu? io andrei a Roma, ci andrei subito e ti ci porterei ma Marco no, non ce lo porterei. Tu ce lo porteresti?

come vedete, si usano entrambi 
ti/vi ci porterei = porterei te/voi li, nel posto di cui si è parlato prima o si sta per parlare

ce lo/li/la/le porterei ? porterei lui/loro (male)/lei/loro (female) li, nel posto di cui si è parlato prima o si sta per parlare.

spero di non aver peggiorato la situazione


----------



## Manuel_M

Quasi giurerei che frasi del tipo *ci mi tufferei* li ho viste _scrittte _in contesti abbastanza formali..


----------



## Alfry

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Quasi giurerei che frasi del tipo *ci mi tufferei* li ho viste _scrittte _in contesti abbastanza formali..


 
Non credo sia corretto, non lo ho mai sentito;
quando affermo queste cose poi arriva subito Elisa a smentirmi.


----------



## Elisa68

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Quasi giurerei che frasi del tipo *ci mi tufferei* li ho viste _scrittte _in contesti abbastanza formali..


Tutto è possibile Manuel!  Ma in questo caso è davvero sbagliato, non ha proprio senso!!

Edit: Alfry sei davvero spiritoso!


----------



## Jana337

Magari sbaglio - ma forse Manuel ha parlato su questi casi:
*La si* compra spesso. (La macchina viene comprata da molta gente.)
*Se la* compra spesso. (Lui si compra spesso la pizza.)

Non sopporta se *lo si* prenda in giro.
Lui *se la* prende con tutti.

Se sì, bisogna chiarire - io le frasi del primo tipo le evito perché non sono mai sicura. 

Jana


----------



## Manuel_M

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Magari sbaglio - ma forse Manuel ha parlato su questi casi:
> *La si* compra spesso. (La macchina viene comprata da molta gente.)
> *Se la* compra spesso. (Lui si compra spesso la pizza.)
> 
> Non sopporta se *lo si* prenda in giro.
> Lui *se la* prende con tutti.
> 
> Se sì, bisogna chiarire - io le frasi del primo tipo le evito perché non sono mai sicura.
> 
> Jana


 
No, Jana, non parlavo di queste costruzioni. Paralvo proprio dell'uso delle frasi tipo _ci mi trovo_. Ero quasi sicuro di averle letti da qualche parte, ma una ricerca google non ha dato frutto. Quasi certamente mi sono sbagliato, e l'unica forma corretta e' proprio (come dicevano idioteque, Elisa ed Alfry) *mi ci tufferei.*


----------



## Elisa68

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Magari sbaglio - ma forse Manuel ha parlato *di* questi casi:
> *La si* compra spesso. (La macchina viene comprata da molta gente.)
> *Se la* compra spesso. (Lui si compra spesso la pizza.)
> 
> Non sopporta se *lo si* prend*e* in giro. (o *che lo si prenda in giro *o meglio *di essere preso in giro) *
> Lui *se la* prende con tutti.
> 
> io le frasi del primo tipo le evito perché non sono mai sicura.


 
E perchè mai? Mi sembra che invece te la cavi molto bene!


----------



## Jana337

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> E perchè mai? Mi sembra che invece te la cavi molto bene!


Me la cavo così così ma quel post l'ho scritto venti minuti. 
Distinguire "se lo compra" e "lo si compra" - benché abbia capito la differenza - è sempre difficilissimo per me nella lingua parlata. Comunque non mi arrendo!

Jana


----------



## franx

Manuel_M e andersxman hanno ragione a essere confusi, l'italiano è abbastanza 'shady' e complicato per queste particelline... La particella 'ci' in modo particolare, visto che ricopre diversi ruoli distinti e muta anche in _ce_ quando è seguita da alcune altre particelle 
[*]...

Manuel, in effetti hai ragione, il _ci_ si mette prima in alcuni casi, e cioè con le terze persone:* "Non ci si trova*", oppure *"Ci si tuffa"*, mentre con le altre il _ci_ va dopo: non mi ci trovo. Non so se era questo che aveva in mente anche andersxman.

Una delle singolarità che si vengono a creare è che siccome _ci_ è sia (= in questo/quel luogo) sia particella pronominale di prima persona singolare (= noi), certe costruzioni si trovano in crisi nella prima persona singolare. Prendete per esempio:

...non mi ci trovo
...non ti ci trovi
...non ci si trova
...non ci ci troviamo  <--- Beeep!
...non vi ci trovate
...non ci si trovano

Tutte le altre vanno bene, ma "non ci ci troviamo" non si usa. La maggior parte delle espressioni di questo tipo semplicemente non si possono usare, e bisogna ricorrere a altre costruzioni o sinonimi (es, 'non ci troviamo bene qui...').


[*] _Ci _diventa _ce_ quando è seguita da lo/la/li/le/ne. Così come anche _si_ che diventa _se_ negli stessi casi

Spero che questo possa esservi utile!


----------



## Manuel_M

franx said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Una delle singolarità che si vengono a creare è che siccome _ci_ è sia (= in questo/quel luogo) sia particella pronominale di prima persona singolare (= noi), certe costruzioni si trovano in crisi nella prima persona singolare. Prendete per esempio:
> 
> ...non ci ci troviamo <--- Beeep!
> 
> Tutte le altre vanno bene, ma "non ci ci troviamo" non si usa.


 
Mi pare di ricordare che mi avevano insegnato (qualche secolo fa! ) che in questi casi si potrebbe sostituire il primo *ci *con *vi,* almeno nel linguaggio scritto.


----------



## silvietta

Ciao ragazzi,
lo so arrivo tardi, ma ho pensato e ripensato alla risposta fino a quando la soluzione è riemersa dalla polvere della memoria...
Non esiste una regola grammaticale strettamente intesa per l'uso del pronome personale + "ci", inteso come avverbio di luogo (lì, là).
Esiste, piuttosto, una regola "sonora". L'ubicazione del "ci" dipende molto dall'effetto uditivo. Per cui:
mi ci tufferei
ti ci tufferesti
ma non si ci, che si trasforma in ci si tufferebbe/tufferebbero
vi ci tuffereste.
Ovviamente questa forma non esiste per la I persona plurale "ci ci tufferemmo" oltre che cacofonico sarebbe piuttosto ridicolo...
Spero che il mio contributo possa aiutare
Silvia

Credo comunque che già Franx fosse stato molto chiaro... Come sempre d'altrone!  Aspetto tuoi commenti...


----------



## Drisk

Grazie mille a Franx ed a Silvietta!  Molte confusioni sono state chiarite per me da loro.  Assumo invece si può dire "Vi ci troveremo."


----------



## effeundici

Drisk said:


> Grazie mille a Franx ed a Silvietta! Molte confusioni sono state chiarite per me da loro. Assumo invece si può dire "Vi ci troveremo."


 
Si!


----------

